# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  ¿Quien pertenece al lado oscuro?

## shark

eso

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :evil: 




 :Wink:

----------


## hawyn yaur

que son los numis de ignoto?

----------


## ignoto

Son una especie de magos calvos que hacen apneas y magia con monedas.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ignoto se está registrando con nuevos niks para votarse a sí mismo.

----------


## gomobel

¿O'Malley es irladés?

----------


## Marco Antonio

no, como bien dijo en su bautismo de masas...

O'Malley es bilbaino, lo que ocurre es que ya sabes que los de Bilbao son de donde les sale de los hue....os

----------


## zarkov

Yo creo que en los componentes del lado obscuro faltan integrantes, así que no voto.

Y si no sabes lo que es un Numi, vigila tu espalda.

----------


## Ella

a mi nunca me poneis...me siento desplazada del grupo  :(

----------


## gomobel

> Yo creo que en los componentes del lado obscuro faltan integrantes, así que no voto.
> 
> Y si no sabes lo que es un Numi, vigila tu espalda.


No faltan ingleses, ya sale Omá en la encuesta. Ah, ah, ah, dices integrantes, perdona, había leído ingleses...

Si no sabes lo que es un numi:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Numi

----------


## shark

> a mi nunca me poneis...me siento desplazada del grupo  :(



Tu eres dulce como ignoto, te queremos pero no puedes ser del lado oscuro hasta que seas más malvada y/o malevola.

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> a mi nunca me poneis...me siento desplazada del grupo  :(
> 
> 
> 
> Tu eres dulce como ignoto, te queremos pero no puedes ser del lado oscuro hasta que seas más malvada y/o malevola.


provoco a los hombres yl es dejo con la miel en los labios, hay algo mas malvado :Confused:

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Ella
> 
> ...


si, que fueras un hombre travestido y les humillaras en publico  8-) 

de todas maneras habra que hacer conclave del lado oscuro a ver si puedes venir a algun akelarre.

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por shark
> 
> ...


ya no quiero..hare una fiesta con chiwaca y no os voy a invitar...

todo el mundo me dice que soy una "bruja" y va este y no me deja entrar al lado oscuro... :evil:

----------


## Rafa505

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Iniciado por Ella
> 
> ...


¿Chiwaka se afeita?. 


PD: Era solo por sumarme a la cita gigante esta.

----------


## shark

no queria decirlo pero.....el chiwaca es un numi!

----------


## zarkov

¿Quién es Chiwaca?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Quién es Chiwaca?


El felpudo con patas de 'Star Warras'.......

----------


## ignoto

El ruso es que es mas de estar trec.

----------


## zarkov

Incluso de estar cuatro o cinco (todavía me manejo).

----------


## swaze

falta una opción que englobe a ignoto shark y el irlandés (lo siento pero jamas escribiré bien tu nick, ese apostrofe en medio me destroza) yo voto esa.

----------


## Ella

> no queria decirlo pero.....el chiwaca es un numi!


pues me llevo a bobito, no vomito..bobito..que mueve el rabo y da "suerte"!

----------


## shark

un triunvirato?

no se , igual falta la parte femenina, por lo de la ley de paridad, podriamos incluir a ella pero tendria que vestirse como elvira (http://www.elvira.com/)

----------


## ignoto

Pero jamás un menage a tres.

----------


## shark

eniguei:

si alguien quiere pertener al lado oscuro del foro, tiene que enviar un sms al 69696 escribiendo SOYMALOCOMOUNHERPES espacio "tus motivos y meritos" ó  poniendolo aqui para que os ignoremos y/o mancillemos.

----------


## Ella

si alguien quiere venir a mi fiesta mega guay,tiene que enviarme un mp
veremos yunyayi: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7D5Dns7VDno

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES0C7x2OXaE

reviviremos los mejore smomentos del señor de los panchitos y epichode I,II y III y estara bobito...







*UNETE A LA FUERZA SI TIENES....SUERTE*

----------


## shark

ves, eres friki, no mala, no puedes ser del lado oscuro.... 8-)

----------


## Mago Manè

Swaze tiene razon  Ignoto, Shark y O´¨Malley ,  :evil:  Dark Vader 3 en 1  formemos una alianza para derrotarles y a la princesa Ella Leia por querer unirse al lado oscuro.


Yoda Mariano,Esperamos tu sabiduria para enfrentarnos a ellos.

¿ Quien desea unirse a los Jedays ? Que la fuerza nos acompañe,

----------


## darkness

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  ¿Estas "piradas de pinza" son fruto de llevar mucho tiempo en la magia? Porque si es así, me estoy acojo...do... prometo dejarlo cuanto antes!  :?

----------


## Mago Manè

O te unes a un lado o a otro, tu decides pero ya no puedes escapar de aqui   8-)

----------


## darkness

Puff... dificil elección...

Creo que es una de esas ocasiones para hacer caso a aquello de "ante la duda la más... cojonuda" e ir donde vaya Ella, por eso que se dice de que tiran más dos... de esto que dos... de aquello  8)

----------


## swaze

....me da a mi que los del lado oscuro se van a quedar solos xDDD

fundemos el club de fans de Ella!! xD

----------


## Ella

> ves, eres friki, no mala, no puedes ser del lado oscuro.... 8-)


tienes toda la razon:

pd:si, es asi de pequeño, y si...tiene las orejas asi

----------


## darkness

Visto lo visto, si, hay que fundar ese club de fans Swaze jajaja.

Ella, muy currao el dibujo jeje, lo hiciste para la ocasión en este rato o llevabas tiempo planeandolo?   :Lol:

----------


## swaze

xDDDDDD y todavía segiran sin reconocer que es lo suficientemente maligna  :117: DD como me he reído con el dibujito xD

----------


## Ella

y no va a quedar asi...convencere a mariano shark para que te ponga "salchicha peleona" en vez de "colaborador".

he dicho!   :evil:

----------


## gomobel

> y no va a quedar asi...convencere a mariano shark para que te ponga "salchicha peleona" en vez de "colaborador".
> 
> he dicho!   :evil:


:D Uy uy uy....tu también vas a estar en el club de los malos malísmos con ignoto y sus numis...

 :Smile1:

----------


## magikko

Ella! mi maga bella de las bolas de esponja, ven conmigo! no les hagas caso a ellos que no te aceptan en su "Club"


Vamos a reunirnos tu y yo  :D 


..........














Y así poder probar de la maldad de tu miel y poder unir contigo nuestros lados mas oscuros   :twisted:

----------


## Felipe

> :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  ¿Estas "piradas de pinza" son fruto de llevar mucho tiempo en la magia? Porque si es así, me estoy acojo...do... prometo dejarlo cuanto antes!  :?


También influye la época de exámenes.

----------


## shark

mmmmmm empiezas a ser una verdadera bruja....QUEDAS ACEPTADA!!!!   :Lol:

----------


## Mago Manè

Yo aqui preparando la guerra contra el lado oscuro y esta panda de salidos tirandole los tejos a Ella, que verguenza de verdad, vosotros lo habeis querido,  ESTO... ES...ESPARTAAAAAAAAA  ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 


            :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  MAGO MANÈ :evil:  :evil:  :evil:

----------


## shark

la mejor frase de 300 no sale en la peli sino en el comic: 

estan a punto de morir como chinches todos los espartanos, y dice leonidas: "sin retiradas ,sin rendiciones , según la ley de esparta lucharemos y moriremos"

a lo cual responde uno de los espartanos: "estamos con vos, señor hasta la muerte"

y leonidas responde" no os lo he pedido, esto no es una democracia, eso es para los atenienses"  :twisted:


pd: a mi leonidas me recuerda a un entrenador mio de rugby que era neozelandes y era igual de bruto y facha, que bien me caia el muy cab***  8-)

----------


## ignoto

¿Los que lucharon junto a Leónidas no eran Lacedemonios?

En las Termophilas lucharon, si no me equivoco 1.000 espartanos pero solamente 300 de ellos eran lacedemonios.

----------


## shark

si y no, en realidad cualquiera nacido en esparta era laconio o lacedemonio, y los unicos espartanos que estaban con leonidas eran 300, el resto (unos 7000) eran de otros sitios (orense, xirivella y sitios asi).
Los que se quedaron a palmar en las termopilas fueron los 300 (que tampoco tenian otra opcion)

----------


## ignoto

Pues gracias.
La verdad es que me apetecía saberlo pero uno no siempre tiene tiempo para mirar las dudas.

Si me acuerdo (con tantas cosas en la cabeza, no sé como acabaré) tengo la intención de mirarme esa época en esa zona concreta en cuanto termine de documentarme sobre la industria contestana.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Sí, vale, muy bien pero entonces........ Ella queda aceptada como Helena de Troya? (Qué mala rima tiene eso, por Dios!)

En el fondo no es tan mala como nos hace creer... pero bueno.

----------


## shark

ARREPENTIOS , QUE NO VAMOS A DEJAR TITERE CON CABEZA!!!!  8-)


nota: todas las lanzas del fondo las llevan los numis de Ignoto.

----------


## ALEX ALAN

...lo que llega a hacer la gente; cuando la mujer no le deja chillar en casa... :mrgreen:

----------


## Sembei

Por Diox! Que descantille!

En fin, habiendo votado en la encuesta con la única opción válida y verdadera... ahí va la noticia del siglo (de esta semana):


HAN BORRADO LA ENTRADA "*NUMI"* DE LA WIKIPEDIA!!!


Yo creo que ha sido cosa del lado oscuro... :twisted:  (el de verdad)

----------


## BusyMan

Gomobel, no sé si has sido tú, pero me parece FATAL que utilicéis la Wikipedia para estas tonterías.

Suficiente con llenar este foro de morralla (vale, lo apoyo) pero no la Wikipedia, que es algo serio y en el que mucha gente pone un esfuerzo que te cagas y que ya se ha convertido en la mayor obra común de la humanidad.

Un respeto cooño :P

----------


## gomobel

> Gomobel, no sé si has sido tú, pero me parece FATAL que utilicéis la Wikipedia para estas tonterías.
> 
> Suficiente con llenar este foro de morralla (vale, lo apoyo) pero no la Wikipedia, que es algo serio y en el que mucha gente pone un esfuerzo que te cagas y que ya se ha convertido en la mayor obra común de la humanidad.
> 
> Un respeto cooño :P


Jajaja, era sólo una broma.....ya imaginaba que alguno saltaria. Era una broma :D y no te preocupes que la borro :D 

Y que sepas que apoyo la Wikipedia y que en verdad es un gran proyecto, pero también que ya tiene bastate "morralla" :D

EDITO: ¿Lo has borrado ya tú? :D

----------


## Ella

> ARREPENTIOS , QUE NO VAMOS A DEJAR TITERE CON CABEZA!!!!  8-)
> 
> 
> nota: todas las lanzas del fondo las llevan los numis de Ignoto.


tu lo has querido...aparte, yo ya no quiero ser del lado oscuro. he de atender MIl club de fans "quiero se como Ella)
pd: bunburi te canta una cancion


*MAGO MANE:* deja de esforzarte, que nunca seras como nosotros




> Yo aqui preparando la guerra contra el lado oscuro y esta panda de salidos tirandole los tejos a Ella, que verguenza de verdad, vosotros lo habeis querido,  ESTO... ES...ESPARTAAAAAAAAA  ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 
> 
> 
>             :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  MAGO MANÈ :evil:  :evil:  :evil:






> Shark por favor, que tu me hagas esa pregunta, pero es con cariño e





> 1-0 para el Irlandes





> Bienvenido y cuidado con el lado oscuro del foro, te aviso  :shock: 
> jajajaj es broma solo para acojonar un poco, en serio bienvenido





> Ave Ignotum  :o





> Oye t todo el mundo vale para actor porno?  :shock:  Por preguntar

----------


## Ella

para quien no sepa de que va lo de "el latigo de jerjes": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N7jMB...elated&search= (no tiene desperdicio)

----------


## shark

asi que ahora no quieres ser del lado oscuro....pero ves como las mujeres no os aclarais...ahora quiero ser...ahora no... mala y bipolar, sin duda perteneces al lado oscuro.

----------


## Mago Manè

!!! ELLA ME HA METIDO CAÑA ¡¡¡¡¡  Joe tanto tiempo a ver si lo conseguia y por fin he cumplido mi sueño gracias Ella.  :Oops:  

Ahora vengo , que estoy muy cachon..... 8-)

----------


## Tereso

El problema es que si digo que quiero ser como Ella de seguro más de uno va a querer mandarme mp's jojojo...

Hay niveles de maldad... 

¿Concen al mar muerto? Ella lo mató...

----------


## Ella

> asi que ahora no quieres ser del lado oscuro....pero ves como las mujeres no os aclarais...ahora quiero ser...ahora no... mala y bipolar, sin duda perteneces al lado oscuro.


soy buena pura y virginal..cual doncella medieval, te parece mal?

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> asi que ahora no quieres ser del lado oscuro....pero ves como las mujeres no os aclarais...ahora quiero ser...ahora no... mala y bipolar, sin duda perteneces al lado oscuro.
> 
> 
> soy buena pura y virginal..cual doncella medieval, te parece mal?


a mi me da lo mismo, pero tus padres estarán encantados...  8-)

----------


## Némesis

¿Y a mí cuándo me vas a incluir en uno de tus dibujitos?  :-(

----------


## josep

Referente a esto del lado oscuro. Una pregunta .¿ Al de las vocales, al 

simpático, le gusta semejante compañia ? Siendo tan diferentes, es

normal meterlos en el mismo saco? Es solo una pregunta inocente-

malvada, como diría Tamariz..

Un saludo.

----------


## shark

> Referente a esto del lado oscuro. Una pregunta *.¿ Al de las vocales, al 
> 
> simpático*, le gusta semejante compañia ? Siendo tan diferentes, es
> 
> normal meterlos en el mismo saco? Es solo una pregunta inocente-
> 
> malvada, como diría Tamariz..
> 
> Un saludo.


¿y ese quien es?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> ¿Y a mí cuándo me vas a incluir en uno de tus dibujitos?  :-(


No hay sitio para más:

Ella, Shark, Ignoto y O'Malley....... ¡los cuatro jinetes del apocalipsis!


Aprovecho el guiño para comentar que, en mi programa de radio (sobre cine) todos teníamos un apodo. el técnico de sonido era 'El boliviano del altiplano', Mi documentalista era 'Little Joe' (como el Hermano Dalton). El experto en música y compañero de locuión era hank Martini (Guiño a Henri Mancini) y yo era 'El jinete pálido' que, como es bien sabido, hace referencia a uno de lo sjinetes del apocalipsis. Tal y como se decía en la película del mismo nombre (la de Clint Eastwood):

"And I saw, and behold, a pale horse, and its rider's name was death, and hell followed him." 

que 'mayormente viene queriendo decir': "Y vi, con terror, un caballo pálido, y el nombre de su jinete era Muerte, y tras él venía el infierno"

----------


## zarkov

A ver, ¿en que versículo? Sin mirar el gugel.
Mucho decir que has estudiado con los jesuítas pero de las Escrituras ni idea.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Ediciones españolas. Apocalipsis 6:1-8

Ediciones Inglesas: Revelation 6: 1-8

(Y sin gugle   :Wink:  )

----------


## gomobel

> Ediciones españolas. Apocalipsis 6:1-8
> 
> Ediciones Inglesas: Revelation 6: 1-8
> 
> (Y sin gugle   )


Lo gordo es que es verdad...  :twisted: Aunque claro si tiene que ver con tu "nombre" radiofónico es normal que lo sepas.

Probemos otro, sin gúgel néider:




> Este será grande, y será llamado Hijo del Altísimo; y el Señor Dios le dará el trono de David su padre; y reinará sobre la casa de Jacob para siempre, y su reino no tendrá fin

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Sin Gugle?

Vale:

Eso es una anunciación. Está sacada del evangelio. (nuevo testamento)

----------


## shark

pero vosotros no trabajais nunca?  :shock:  yo vale porque soy un genio y un bastión de cultura y conocimiento sin limite....pero vosotros, el vulgo deberiais trabajar o estudiar o hacer algo de provecho..


imaginate a ella dentro de unos años, que te vaya a operar de fimosis y veas que en vez del bisturí saca las bolitas de goshman...  :twisted:

----------


## ignoto

> Este será grande, y será llamado Hijo del Altísimo; y el Señor Dios le dará el trono de David su padre; y reinará sobre la casa de Jacob para siempre, y su reino no tendrá fin


Un huevo.

Marrón.

Crudo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> pero vosotros no trabajais nunca?  :shock:  yo vale porque soy un genio y un bastión de cultura y conocimiento sin limite....pero vosotros, el vulgo deberiais trabajar o estudiar o hacer algo de provecho..
> 
> 
> imaginate a ella dentro de unos años, que te vaya a operar de fimosis y veas que en vez del bisturí saca las bolitas de goshman...  :twisted:


Ya me operaron de eso y, como buen bilbaíno (Los de Bilbao nacemos donde nos da la gana, en mi caso Innisfree, Irlanda) me quitaron el prepucio, el pucio y el pos-pucio y dió para hacer varias chupas.

----------


## zarkov

Y dos abrigos de astracán, no te joe.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Y dos abrigos de astracán, no te joe.


No, con lo que sobró han hecho el velamen del Desafío Español.....   :Lol:

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por shark
> 
> pero vosotros no trabajais nunca?  :shock:  yo vale porque soy un genio y un bastión de cultura y conocimiento sin limite....pero vosotros, el vulgo deberiais trabajar o estudiar o hacer algo de provecho..
> 
> 
> imaginate a ella dentro de unos años, que te vaya a operar de fimosis y veas que en vez del bisturí saca las bolitas de goshman...  :twisted:
> 
> 
> Ya me operaron de eso y, como buen bilbaíno (Los de Bilbao nacemos donde nos da la gana, en mi caso Innisfree, Irlanda) me quitaron el prepucio, el pucio y el pos-pucio y dió para hacer varias chupas.


por eso tiene algo rojo todo el dia asomando por ahi...(que contrasta mucho con su blanca tez)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> por eso tiene algo rojo todo el dia asomando por ahi...(que contrasta mucho con su blanca tez)


Ahora es cuando yo digo que hace juego con el color de sus labios..... y ya la tenemos liada.   :Oops:

----------


## ignoto

> por eso tiene algo rojo todo el dia asomando por ahi...(que contrasta mucho con su blanca tez)


Supongo que el tamaño te llevó a confusión pero "eso" es un grano. Lo "otro" mas pequeño es el "aquello" del que pretende fardar.

----------


## zarkov

No confundas un grano con un absceso.
Que lo aclere Practicante.

----------


## Doktor Mornau

Shark, tenías un entrenador neozelandes? Dónde? No sería en el Cisneros?

----------


## Rafa505

¿Cisneros?, yo este finde voy al torneo seven del Cisneros.  :Smile1:  

Yo creo que todos los entrenadores son iguales, el mío dice "hoy tenéis que morir en el campo, si morís os juro que os entierro en 22*"  :Lol:   :Lol:  


*22 es una línea del campo.

----------


## shark

pues si.. pero yo no estaba en cisneros , el nos estaba dando en la ciudad universitaria un curso de entrenadores..era en epoca en que jugaban en la selección Fran Puertas y Alberto Malo (ya llovio)

----------


## Ella

ey! hablais del colegio mayor cisneros? alli vivia mi padre cuando hizo la carrera

----------

